

The simplest way to create a beautiful landing page for your iPhone app - mikaelcho
http://ooomf.com/

======
aculver
Hey Mike. I think you've picked a great problem to solve. People are
definitely willing to pay a monthly subscription for this type of service.
(@nickmjones and I run <http://limelightapp.com/> . $10/mo is our most popular
plan, but we have folks at the high-end too.) I also think that everyone we
know of in the space is just scratching the surface of what developers will
respond to and pay for.

Love the simplicity of your clean templates, but also like the direction
you're going in with the photo background and the hand model.

Looking forward to seeing how your service evolves! Best of luck!

~~~
mikaelcho
Thanks a lot for the comments. I agree, there are tons of problems that need
solving in the mobile app space. Best of luck to you as well.

------
katrynvonfelsen
I think that this kind of app have a strong potential to make people discover
great applications! The idea is not new maybe, but the thing i not to simply
have it, but how great and interesting you gonna make the concept… You guys
have good ideas and i'm damn confident that it is gonna be a great product!

------
rclynes
Hey guys, this looks seriously good. I am a friend of Rafa, I was in Montreal
when Ooomf was at its early stages and it is such pleasant surprise to see it
evolve into this. Make sure you keep working on Android, too. Kudos for such
fine work!

------
edgeman27
I like it. Something to note - the confirmation e-mail has a from name of
"hi", which went straight into my spam folder. You should think about changing
that to something a little more descriptive.

~~~
mikaelcho
Noted. Thanks for the heads up.

------
Nemisis7654
It looks great, but why target iPhone's specifically? Any plans to support
Android in the future?

Edit: Not just Android, but WP7, iPad, Android tablets, etc?

~~~
mikaelcho
Yes. Thanks for the comment. We're already working on supporting Android,
tablet, and other mobile devices.

------
citricsquid
How does this compare with <http://app.net/>?

~~~
mikaelcho
We make mobile app landing pages to drive interest/downloads for apps before
and after they launch. Our designs are optimized for all devices (mobile,
tablet, desktop), are easier to setup, and include built-in email collection,
sharing mechanisms, and text to download (all for free).

~~~
kevingibbon
most important. they are beautiful designs

------
dream_escalator
I like it. It reminds me of launchrock but targeted precisely at iOS apps.

~~~
mikaelcho
Thanks! We're also looking to build our product out to service all types of
mobile devices as soon as we can.

------
DanielArsenault
Superb idea! Definitely keeping an eye out for this. Oompf me up!

------
susiesailor
It is a great idea with lots of creative and vision. Way to go!

------
bruceman316
I love the idea, you guys have a great thing going here.

------
philgo20
I like the clean design and choice of color. #builtinmtl

~~~
mikaelcho
Thanks!

------
jacktai1988
Love the simplicity and the creativity!

------
antoinea
Great product by a smart team. Watch out for those guys!

------
nagiek
looks like a cool product! thanks

